# iGoogle Page..anyone here using it?



## Ozarkgal (Jul 21, 2013)

The iGoogle home page is going away soon and I have my news feeds and a bunch of miscellaneous gadgets on it. I spend a lot of time on the page, so I was really put out when Google decided to s**t can it.  Thanks Google!

 I spent some time today researching some alternatives, and I came up with Protopage and igHome.  I set them both up with my news feeds and gadgets, a lot of which are the same ones that iGoogle has.  

I'm going to alternate using them both to see which one I like the best, then kiss iGoogle goodbye.  Right now, they both seem to load much faster than iGoogle, which is great.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 21, 2013)

_I used to have Igoogle on my PC then discovered that it was slowing my PC down when starting etc, so i just set up a google news page that i open to see the latest news, i don't have a screensaver or desktop picture either._


----------



## That Guy (Jul 21, 2013)

Have no use for Oogle other than a search engine.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 27, 2013)

I have never used iGoogle, actually didn't even know it existed. I used to have the My Yahoo page, and it had news feeds, and health pages, and whatever else I wanted to put on it, so I am guessing that the iGoogle page is similar to that ? 
 Now, I just have them in my favorites, and go to read whatever page I want, or some are right on my desktop, and that way they are easy for me to get to. The iPad has a lot of apps for news, weather, and all those kinds of things, so since I mostly use the iPad now, I just go to the correct app.


----------

